# Does anyone like the new forum look?



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 9, 2010)

*The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

So what does everybody think about the new changes to the forum, the new appearance, ect.

Personally I liked the old version, it was easier to read, and I loved the Fender mascot pic at the top and bottom, now we just got vBulletin Â¬.Â¬

Thats jsut my opinion, whats everybody elses?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I fucking hate the new look personally. It is harder to read. I much prefer the old look, this sucks.


----------



## Eske (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Uh, I really don't think anything's "changed".  The formatting is just gone.  Be patient, I'm sure it will return, soon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



electropanda said:


> Uh, I really don't think anything's "changed".  The formatting is just gone.  Be patient, I'm sure it will return, soon.



The whole look and layout has changed.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I don't like sudden changes


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Ugly as sin.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Steel_Wolf said:


> I don't like sudden changes



I do, but not as crap as this.


----------



## Eske (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Guys... lol.

As someone who has worked with "make-your-own-forum" websites like vBulletin, trust me.

What you're looking at is the default "no frills" layout, because something happened which erased the custom FAF format.  They didn't change it back to default on purpose.  FAF is just having technical issues, and I'm sure they're working on getting it back, just _have patience_.


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I don't _dislike_ it, but I don't really like it either.

I HATE WHITE THEMES.

If they get some more themes, then I am pleased.

EDIT: NVM, I just did a quick comparison, the old is neater tbh :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



electropanda said:


> Guys... lol.
> 
> As someone who has worked with "make-your-own-forum" websites like vBulliten, trust me.
> 
> What you're looking at is the default "no frills" layout, because something happened which erased the custom FAF format.  They didn't change it back to default on purpose.  FAF is just having technical issues, and I'm sure they're working on getting it back, just _have patience_.


 
Ah.

Then the next question should be:  WHO THE FUCK BROKE OUR FORUMS!?

Really.  There's gonna be some asskicking.  >:/


----------



## Syradact (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I hope this is just a "placeholder" or temporary thing. I liked the old forums much better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



electropanda said:


> Guys... lol.
> 
> As someone who has worked with "make-your-own-forum" websites like vBulletin, trust me.
> 
> What you're looking at is the default "no frills" layout, because something happened which erased the custom FAF format.  They didn't change it back to default on purpose.  FAF is just having technical issues, and I'm sure they're working on getting it back, just _have patience_.



Ah, I see, I'll take your word for it then.  I did wonder why it looked rather......basic.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Probably connected to that stupid shit that was going on last night.


----------



## Angelikit (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Joeyyy said:


> Probably connected to that stupid shit that was going on last night.



What happened last night?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Angelikit said:


> What happened last night?



Forums were down.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

There horrid.
Harder to deal with looking through the threads.

the older style was easier to deal with.

Edit:  just read that this is a basic layout and it can be changed back.
I really hope it does


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It's ghastly, it's too bright.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Stargazer Bleu said:


> There horrid.
> Harder to deal with looking through the threads.
> 
> the older style was easier to deal with.



If we go by what Electropanda said, it is just a default skin. from what I heard the problems last night may have been a script error, I dunno if this is linked to that.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ah.
> 
> Then the next question should be:  WHO THE FUCK BROKE OUR FORUMS!?
> 
> Really.  There's gonna be some asskicking.  >:/


 
TROGDOR had a nervous breakdown from all the idiocy yesterday, most likely. :V



TashkentFox said:


> It's ghastly, it's too bright.


 
It's still not GaiaOnline forums :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> If we go by what Electropanda said, it is just a default skin. from what I heard the problems last night may have been a script error, I dunno if this is linked to that.



Yeah just read it. Just glad the forums are back up for now.
I'm more than likely sure now hearing that they will do everything they can to return it back to normal.
they worked to hard  on the forums style to just leave it like this.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> TROGDOR had a nervous breakdown from all the idiocy yesterday, most likely. :V
> 
> 
> 
> It's still not GaiaOnline forums :V


 
But Fuzzy's banned.  >:I

This is utter bullshit.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

This is temporary, I'm no fan of the generic vBulletin logo either.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> But Fuzzy's banned.  >:I
> 
> This is utter bullshit.


 
But CrispSkittlez is back. Add what's normal in The Den and our antics in R&R... It might have just been the culmination of a long period of horrible stress. I mean, there's only so much one can take before the lose it :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> But CrispSkittlez is back. Add what's normal in The Den and our antics in R&R... It might have just been the culmination of a long period of horrible stress. I mean, there's only so much one can take before the lose it :V


 
Could be the General Time Wasting thread.  

Trogdor's like "Whoa, wait.  A 1k?  How do I react to this?  Wha... hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!".


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Carenath said:


> This is temporary, I'm no fan of the generic vBulletin logo either.


 
It better be, because the default look is eye-rape.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Carenath said:


> This is temporary, I'm no fan of the generic vBulletin logo either.



After looking at this and the FAF style, I am thankfull that all the staff that went through so much trouble to make the forums a lot easier to use.

Even if it takes a little while it will be worth the wait.
I would not mind to have to wait for some time taken to make it more enjoyable. 
After seeing this basic style it is worth waiting for.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



TashkentFox said:


> It better be, because the default look is eye-rape.


 Agreed, though it still beats the old "vb default" skin, that thing is just fugly.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Gotta say I hate it. I go on a forum that was beta testing this crap and even with new skins, the old stuff was way better.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I'm even missing the "this" button now 

I have seen worse that this as well.  At least the forums are back up tho.


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Stargazer Bleu said:


> After looking at this and the FAF style, I am thankfull that all the staff that went through so much trouble to make the forums a lot easier to use.
> 
> Even if it takes a little while it will be worth the wait.
> I would not mind to have to wait for some time taken to make it more enjoyable.
> After seeing this basic style it is worth waiting for.


 
Agreed. I have a new found appreciation for the staff that made the old forum, because this default is just atrocious.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Don_Wolf said:


> Agreed. I have a new found appreciation for the staff that made the old forum, because this default is just atrocious.


 
Me too.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Christ, people, it's temporary until they get it back on. You can stop being nostalgic now.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Christ, people, it's temporary until they get it back on. You can stop being nostalgic now.


 
But nostalgia is my middle name.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

My apologies you  guys, sand build-up reached an extremely critical level and the forums had to be quarantined to contain it.

That's right, my vagina crashed the forums.
DISCLAIMER: May or may not be true


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Xaerun said:


> Apologies you  guys, sand buildup reached a dangerously high state and the forums had to be quarantined to contain it.
> 
> That's right, my vagina crashed the forums.
> DISCLAIMER: May or may not be trueDI


 
I'll still vote for my and Shark's version :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Xaerun said:


> My apologies you guys, sand build-up reached an extremely critical level and the forums had to be quarantined to contain it.
> 
> That's right, my vagina crashed the forums.
> DISCLAIMER: May or may not be true


 

Besides the forums and real life junk, i needed a lil laugh.
More so the disclaimer. :3

I forgive you.  *hugs*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Christ, people, it's temporary until they get it back on. You can stop being nostalgic now.


 
It's not temporary soon enough.  >:I


----------



## yak (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Forum software was updated. Anything custom from the previous version doesn't work, as it was expected. It will be fixed when time permits.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I hope this is only technical problems.

Otherwise, there will be no more FAF.


I really despise the new looks, just disguisting. Also I am used to bright layout because I use softlight.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



electropanda said:


> Guys... lol.
> 
> As someone who has worked with "make-your-own-forum" websites like vBulletin, trust me.
> 
> What you're looking at is the default "no frills" layout, because something happened which erased the custom FAF format.  They didn't change it back to default on purpose.  FAF is just having technical issues, and I'm sure they're working on getting it back, just _have patience_.


 
Aye - this.  Relax folks, this is very likely just temporary.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



yak said:


> Forum software was updated. Anything custom from the previous version doesn't work, as it was expected. It will be fixed when time permits.


 
I can offer myself as a sacrifice to the Software Gods, if only it will help to get rid of this atrocity sooner :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Everything's all bright and sad and I'm sad now D':


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

People rage whenever you change something.
Even though its only temp...


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> Everything's all bright and sad and I'm sad now D':



Go eat icecream or something.



Meadow said:


> People rage whenever you change something.
> Even though its only temp...


 
Well, it is horribly fugly, wouldn't you say? :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Go eat icecream or something.


It's too early in the morning for ice cream


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> It's too early in the morning for ice cream


 
It's never too early for ice cream.

The brightness.  It burns us.  >:I


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> The brightness.  It burns us.  >:I


 
Still, as I said, it's not like Gaia forums. Put it into perspective :V


----------



## Ben (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I like this new layout-- it makes me feel like less of a furfag when browsing the forums.

And I'm sure there's about half of you that no one would miss if you left over the layout being gone, so :3c


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Still, as I said, it's not like Gaia forums. Put it into perspective :V


Gaia forums look like a hot mess right about now


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I never knew my screen could ever get this bright, it burns my eyes D:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I think this gives off more light than if i turned on all my lights at once in my home.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

My computer screen has a brightness switch on it atleast. .


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Still, as I said, it's not like Gaia forums. Put it into perspective :V



I've not had the displeasure of going to Gaia.  (Thank god)


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Ben said:


> I like this new layout-- it makes me feel like less of a furfag when browsing the forums.
> 
> And I'm sure there's about half of you that no one would miss if you left over the layout being gone, so :3c


 
Oh my, how smug :V


Shark_the_raptor said:


> I've not had the displeasure of going to Gaia.  (Thank god)


 
I wanted to troll it, but it's not for my eyes and nerves.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Wow most emoticons dont work. :|


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Since it's just a placeholder, I'm okay with it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

A little advance notice would've been nice - last night when I tried to sign on all I saw was a 'down for maintenance' message - nothing about a full redesign in the works.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



JoeStrike said:


> nothing about a full redesign in the works.


 


yak said:


> Forum software was updated. Anything custom from the previous version doesn't work, as it was expected. It will be fixed when time permits.


 
Lucky you, it wasn't a redesign.


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

CHANGE SCARES ME


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Aden said:


> CHANGE SCARES ME


 Well let me link this, Obama=change, you dont like change, so you dont like Obama, which automatically means you dont like black people, so you are a racist 

Oh yeah, new layout, would talk about how it sucks, but its temporary so why waste energy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



yak said:


> Forum software was updated. Anything custom from the previous version doesn't work, as it was expected. It will be fixed when time permits.



Glad this isn't perminant.


have I spelt perminant right? cause firefox spellcheck doesn't recognize it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Glad this isn't perminant.
> 
> 
> have I spelt perminant right? cause firefox spellcheck doesn't recognize it.


 
It's permanent.

Also, a warning to everyone:  don't look at people's profiles, the formatting is awful in regular D:


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> I wanted to troll it, but it's not for my eyes and nerves.


 I try trolling it every once in a while, but I'd be picking on twelve year olds


----------



## Elessara (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It's much harder to read, I don't like the fact that stickys are no longer separated from the normal, and what's with the huge space in the beginning of posts with a qoute?

But whatev's... I'll be patient until you guys are able to do with this layout what you what.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Silver Dragon said:


> Also, a warning to everyone:  don't look at people's profiles, the formatting is awful in regular D:


 Actually, I'm not all that turned off by the layout of the profiles, it's actually a little more organized or whatever

And instead of having 5 tabs there's only 3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> Actually, I'm not all that turned off by the layout of the profiles, it's actually a little more organized or whatever
> 
> And instead of having 5 tabs there's only 3


 
I don't know why I hate it, there's just something about it that makes me want to turn off my computer.


----------



## Eske (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Silver Dragon said:


> I don't know why I hate it, there's just something about it that makes me want to turn off my computer.


 
Ah, I get it now!

This is all part of an evil plan to force us all to go outdoors and partake in actual _lives_.  8(


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Silver Dragon said:


> I don't know why I hate it, there's just something about it that makes me want to turn off my computer.


 It's the brightness I bet


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



electropanda said:


> Ah, I get it now!
> 
> This is all part of an evil plan to force us all to go outdoors and partake in actual _lives_.  8(


 
Those _bastards!

_


WillowWulf said:


> It's the brightness I bet


 
As it turns out, you could change the original FAF to this mode, and I hated it then too, so probably.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I just noticed that species and the [THIS] button were gone, well more species but wtf


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> I just noticed that species and the [THIS] button were gone, well more species but wtf


 
I planned ahead and made my name my species.

Also, genders are absent.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Silver Dragon said:


> I planned ahead and made my name my species.
> 
> Also, genders are absent.


Mine's more than that. How will people know I'm a junior FBI agent....or a giiirl D':


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Gee, it doesn't have all the furfag denominators, what sorrow :V


----------



## Alstor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It looks somewhat bad, but it's only temporary. Stop whining like a bunch of autistic children.

lol I'm autistic. :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> Mine's more than that. How will people know I'm a junior FBI agent....or a giiirl D':


 
I dunno, get a different avatar?


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I think I liked the last layout better.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Silver Dragon said:


> I dunno, get a different avatar?


 
Buahaha, this is precious.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

i dunno... i'm kinda mixed but i know that part of that is because i have to relearn where everything is. 

though, once the FA branding comes back, i think i'll make an actual decision that way. so far it feels a little more "slick" than how it was before.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

He wasn't being serious.

Edit: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF... I keep missing the quote button.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It's kinda ugly and clunky looking IMO.  There are a few good points to this version, but I'd just as soon have the old one back.  Assuming that's possible.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

"Ladies and gentlemen, this is your internet forum ON DRUGS."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Is it just me, or is the quote/multiquote function all fucked up in this version?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just me, or is the quote/multiquote function all fucked up in this version?


 
It's just you.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I'm pretty sure that the update was for the sake of security. As Yak and everyone keep saying, the look and lack of features is *temporary*. If they wanted to keep the forums down long enough to implement all that so that you guys didn't whine about it, it probably would have taken much longer.

*Be thankful for this update.* They could have done nothing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just me, or is the quote/multiquote function all fucked up in this version?


 


Silver Dragon said:


> It's just you.


 [THIS]

I think it's fine


----------



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Runefox said:


> I'm pretty sure that the update was for the sake of security. As Yak and everyone keep saying, the look and lack of features is *temporary*. If they wanted to keep the forums down long enough to implement all that so that you guys didn't whine about it, it probably would have taken much longer.
> 
> *Be thankful for this update.* They could have done nothing.


 
Well, it beats having nothing at all, yes.  And what the fuck? *reads thread*


----------



## Slyck (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I think it's temporary.

The 'new' style isn't bad, though, in my view.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Tycho said:


> Well, it beats having nothing at all, yes.  And what the fuck? *reads thread*


 Very true, and I saw that thread a few days ago

and I think I mentioned something about there being a virus on the site last night/earlier this morning


----------



## Shaui (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

This might be the first tomias thread worth posting in.

And I say the new layout sucks eggs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Shaui said:


> This might be the first tomias thread worth posting in.
> 
> And I say the new layout sucks eggs.



It's only a temporary layout.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Not a fan. More styles need. Something a little more compact and less bright would be nice.


----------



## Eske (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

The reading comprehension levels of typical internet users never ceases to amaze me.  c:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Not a fan. More styles need. Something a little more compact and less bright would be nice.



Read da thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



electropanda said:


> The reading comprehension levels of typical internet users never ceases to amaze me.  c:



I was just thinking the exact same thing! freaky.......

Also I know I double posted but the multiquote feature doesn't work properly for me.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Read da thread.


 
I don't really care to.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I don't really care to.



Then what is the point in posting? 

If you had your tiny brain would have realized this layout is temporary until FA get the issues fixed properly.

Oh I forget, people are not able to read.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I don't mind it.


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

What the cock am I looking at

I hate this layout


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I don't mind it.


 

I hate it for the simple reason the quote feature is totally fucked up for me.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Then what is the point in posting?
> 
> If you had your tiny brain would have realized this layout is temporary until FA get the issues fixed properly.
> 
> Oh I forget, people are not able to read.



The topic posed a question. I made a response. That was the point. I didn't feel like going through the rest of the topic. What's so hard to understand?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate it for the simple reason the quote feature is totally fucked up for me.


 
You quoted, I don't see what's fucked up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> You quoted, I don't see what's fucked up.


 
It's more of a fault with the multiquote function, I can select one person fine, but when I try to select a second it automatically takes me to the post screen only quoting the first person I multiquoted.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Gosh. I know.

Also I kinda like this "quick reply under quoted post" mode :3c
Edit: wait what I have to reply with the quote


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> It's more of a fault with the multiquote function, I can select one person fine, but when I try to select a second it automatically takes me to the post screen only quoting the first person I multiquoted.


 
So just quote, copy, quote another person, paste in, copy whore, rinse and repeat. I did that all the time in the old layout too, it had problems even with quoting 3 people.


----------



## Cat Jordan (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

</3
Dont like.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Has anyone brought up this yet?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> Has anyone brought up this yet?


 
Nope. The reason for the upgrade isn't really all that important. The fact that the old layout is incompatible is.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I absolutely loath what it is right now. But I fully understand this is probably temporary.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Nope. The reason for the upgrade isn't really all that important. The fact that the old layout is incompatible is.


 Yea, but I thought it might be a little helpful for some people

Incite on why the layout's changed


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> Yea, but I thought it might be a little helpful for some people
> 
> Incite on why the layout's changed


 
I doubt that those who hadn't read what yak said here will read it anyway :V


----------



## Alstor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> Has anyone brought up this yet?


 So it will go back to normal in July or August. Gee, I can't wait for all this bitching in the meantime. :V


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I wish the page darker, this is blinding.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Alstor said:


> So it will go back to normal in July or August. Gee, I can't wait for all this bitching in the meantime. :V


 
Well, it IS July already. And for this moment, I agree with what Ben said earlier - if someone leaves because of it, nothing of value was lost :V


----------



## Alstor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Well, it IS July already.





			
				Today's date said:
			
		

> June 9, 2010


wat


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Eh, everyone should just be happy their precious forum is back up XD


----------



## Elessara (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Alstor said:


> wat


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kanin (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Nay.

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Well, it IS July already. And for this moment, I agree with what Ben said earlier - if someone leaves because of it, nothing of value was lost :V


 
Where are you? Cause it is June 9th where I am.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



FoxBody said:


> Eh, everyone should just be happy their precious forum is back up XD


 I spent the entire night watching anime trying to troll Gaia

I was prepared though just in case it wasn't back by the time I was going to log on


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 9, 2010)

We were forced to change to the new one, but I think change is good every now and again.  Do you like it?  Do you want to go back to the "old" forum interface?  Or would you prefer a more updated forum look, like this one?


----------



## Oasus (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread has been done to death already @_@


----------



## Aleu (Jun 9, 2010)

I hate it. I want to go back to the old one


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Alstor said:


> wat


 
Wait, month fail. They're too damn alike.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 9, 2010)

No, but according to Net-cat it's temporary so I can deal with it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> Wait, month fail. They're too damn alike.


 
Well anyway, we don't have to wait very long for the old style to return.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Jun 9, 2010)

Not at all! *Whimpers* I'm an old dog and have trouble adapting to change


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Well anyway, we don't have to wait very long for the old style to return.


 Not really

They found the problem a few days after it had been detected, the site was only down for all of 10 hours give or take, and they're already working on fixing the site

The layout was destined for change regardless, this exploit though sped up the process


----------



## blackjack94 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It's silly and ugly, but I'm sure it will be gone soon.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It looks more generic. I guess if you like generic, that's good. :V


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It's sorta a shame that it wasn't untill page 4 that there was any mention that the old forums were hacked and trying to infect users with viruses.  Worse that it wasn't any of the admins themselves admitting to it, they spoke about the changes without admitting to it.

Ya know, I think I'm owed a thank you for at least DISCOVERING the forums were attempting to install shit onto users computers. |:


----------



## Elessara (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



AshleyAshes said:


> It's sorta a shame that it wasn't untill page 4 that there was any mention that the old forums were hacked and trying to infect users with viruses. Worse that it wasn't any of the admins themselves admitting to it, they spoke about the changes without admitting to it.
> 
> Ya know, I think I'm owed a thank you for at least DISCOVERING the forums were attempting to install shit onto users computers. |:



/backpat

You feel better? : )


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



AshleyAshes said:


> It's sorta a shame that it wasn't untill page 4 that there was any mention that the old forums were hacked and trying to infect users with viruses.  Worse that it wasn't any of the admins themselves admitting to it, they spoke about the changes without admitting to it.
> 
> Ya know, I think I'm owed a thank you for at least DISCOVERING the forums were attempting to install shit onto users computers. |:


 
So you used Internet Explorer? :V


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



WillowWulf said:


> I spent the entire night watching anime trying to troll Gaia
> 
> I was prepared though just in case it wasn't back by the time I was going to log on



I used IRC for once. It was... interesting. hahah


----------



## pheonix (Jun 9, 2010)

This shit's hideous. I thought I went to the wrong site for a few seconds seeing this monstrosity.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> I can offer myself as a sacrifice to the Software Gods, if only it will help to get rid of this atrocity sooner :V


Actually, a better solution would be to sell yourself into slavery and donate the proceeds to FA.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



net-cat said:


> Actually, a better solution would be to sell yourself into slavery and donate the proceeds to FA.


 
I was thinking prostitution. Better turn around on your investment.


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a hunch they're going to use this as an opportunity to rush the new forum skin they had planned (that's meant to match the upcoming site redesign) to completion and install it, rather than put the old one back only to have it changed within a month.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not the new look...


----------



## net-cat (Jun 9, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I have a hunch they're going to use this as an opportunity to rush the new forum skin they had planned (that's meant to match the upcoming site redesign) to completion and install it, rather than put the old one back only to have it changed within a month.


I already miss the "This" button. :|


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I have a hunch they're going to use this as an opportunity to rush the new forum skin they had planned (that's meant to match the upcoming site redesign) to completion and install it, rather than put the old one back only to have it changed within a month.


I have that same feeling.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> So you used Internet Explorer? :V


 
Actually, the injected code had cases for both IE and Firefox. I still have a couple of the pages from it saved from my Chrome cache (the site hosting the exploit code went down before the forums went down, about a day after it was discovered).

On that note, though, yeah, Ashes uses Internet Explorer. I'll never know why.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



szopaw said:


> So you used Internet Explorer? :V


 
Oh no, this had code for FireFox too.  It was set to exploit Flash and all versions of Flash except the current release candidate have this vunerlability. IE -and- Firefox users have been potentially infected.

That said, why HAVN'T the forum admins made a very public announcement that users of the forums using Windows with FF or IE have potentially been infected and should take appropriate measures?  Ya know, due diligance and all that?


----------



## pheonix (Jun 9, 2010)

-snip-

Nevermind.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 9, 2010)

This sucks. ;_; But I will live.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



AshleyAshes said:


> It's sorta a shame that it wasn't untill page 4 that there was any mention that the old forums were hacked and trying to infect users with viruses.  Worse that it wasn't any of the admins themselves admitting to it, they spoke about the changes without admitting to it.


Yeah, that one fell through the cracks. The announcement was supposed to go up before the forums reopened, but didn't. As for why we didn't mention it, we've learned a long time ago that if there's an issue, wild speculation on the part of the admins is never anything but detrimental.



AshleyAshes said:


> Ya know, I think I'm owed a thank you for at least DISCOVERING the forums were attempting to install shit onto users computers. |:


Thank you.



AshleyAshes said:


> Oh no, this had code for FireFox too.   It was set to exploit Flash and all versions of Flash except the current release candidate have this vunerlability.  IE -and- Firefox users have been potentially infected.


I'll update the announcement in a moment.



AshleyAshes said:


> That said, why HAVN'T the forum admins made a very public announcement that users of the forums using Windows with FF or IE have potentially been infected and should take appropriate measures?


http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=48&a=36


----------



## Takun (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

MY EYES, JESUS CHRIST THIS IS BRIGHT AND HARD TO READ.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Good thing I just updated my AVG that day


----------



## pheonix (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I had no problems with anything so awesome for me. Glad I didn't fuck my dads comp up cause he doesn't know I can get into it. lol And of course the new look is atrocious but shit happens.


----------



## Shukie (Jun 9, 2010)

personally i hate this piece of crap new design. And i want the old one back.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



net-cat said:


> Yeah, that one fell through the cracks. The announcement was supposed to go up before the forums reopened, but didn't. As for why we didn't mention it, we've learned a long time ago that if there's an issue, wild speculation on the part of the admins is never anything but detrimental.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


 
I stand corrected on the announcement. But yeah, I have copies of the pages it was directing to and their scripts. One was called xi.htm which had IE related code for an exploit and the other was xf.htm which had Firefox related code. Runefox was looking at the scripts the other night which did seem to try to run the machines through some SWF files. It seems it was using this exploit: http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa10-01.html

However at the time we all thought MY computer was infected and my machine was directing to it. So I focused on scrubbing my machine which included some lost data and less concern on what the payload was since the virus removal tools would get whatever it was. Now that these pages are all 404, so are the SWFs. I am curious as to WHY the payload pages went down so rapidly. You'd expect them to keep running, right? I can't tell you what the payload was for certian though scans did turn up a Vundo infection, but then that could have been preexisting on my machine. But since this used an exploit in versions of Flash that 99% of FF and IE users in Windows would be using the potential infection of FA's users could be large.

Further more your announcement stating 'malware on some of the forum pages' is inaccurate.  It appeared to turn up on any page generated by FAF.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jun 9, 2010)

I really hate this design. Where did the paw that brought you to the FA page go?


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

It seems a bit odd to me, but that is true every time familiar forum software changes. This last setup we had seemed odd when we switched to that, too. Until I got used to it. Once they make the appropriate tweaks I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

wewt, I just barely missed the virus attack.

Also, no more "this" button D:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I love it, now I don't have to look at that weird ugly sub-human thing at the top of the page.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



mystery_penguin said:


> wewt, I just barely missed the virus attack.


 Yea so did I

I left for about an hour and came back and the site was down


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I was at work. 

EDIT: Emoticons don't work?  This is fail.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't like it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The topic posed a question. I made a response. That was the point. I didn't feel like going through the rest of the topic. What's so hard to understand?


 
But your response was irrelevant by the time you made it due to the evolution of the discussion, thus negating your point. Hence, read the thread.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Hrm, honestly I can live with it in the long run if I have to, it isn't the end of the world.

I can't help but wonder if it was my idiotic randomness combined with Xaerun's vagina that caused the blackout.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Both.

*EDIT:*
Damnit... quote fail. : (


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Tomias_Redford said:


> Hrm, honestly I can live with it in the long run if I have to, it isn't the end of the world.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if it was my idiotic randomness combined with Xaerun's vagina that caused the blackout.



I am already used to the layout.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

I can hardly stand it.  It's not that it's because I was used to the old template, really, but a lot of the user info is unavailable and hard to find a way to edit, which is annoying.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 9, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeez people... we already have like 3 other threads on this... THIS IS NOT THE NEW LAYOUT. THIS IS A TEMP.

I miss my "this" button.
And my FA paw.
And my species. : (


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll just leave this here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=48&a=36

I don't like the new look, either.  It's gonna be hard, but I'm holding on for a decent template.  (Truthfully, default templates aren't really designed to be decent.)



electropanda said:


> I like it.
> 
> It shows me exactly who has enough intelligence to read the dozens of other threads where it's already been settled that it's only a temporary situation, rather than immediately going on an angry rampage because they somehow think that anybody would _choose_ an empty default theme for the official forum of a large, well-known art website.


 
This, too.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Xaerun said:


> That's right, my vagina crashed the forums


 
Why hasn't this been .sig'd?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I don't like it.
At all.


----------



## Eske (Jun 9, 2010)

I like it.

It shows me exactly who has enough intelligence to read even one of the dozens of other threads where it's already been settled that it's only a temporary situation, rather than immediately going on an angry rampage because they somehow think that anybody would _choose_ an empty default theme for the official forum of a large, well-known art website.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I like it.
> 
> It shows me exactly who has enough intelligence to read even one of the dozens of other threads where it's already been settled that it's only a temporary situation, rather than immediately going on an angry rampage because they somehow think that anybody would _choose_ an empty default theme for the official forum of a large, well-known art website.


 
This too.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 9, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I like it.
> 
> It shows me exactly who has enough intelligence to read even one of the dozens of other threads where it's already been settled that it's only a temporary situation, rather than immediately going on an angry rampage because they somehow think that anybody would _choose_ an empty default theme for the official forum of a large, well-known art website.


This new interface is just going to change into another new interface as part of the web-site redesign, as it says a few posts up.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 9, 2010)

I leave the forums for a day and I come back to this? RAGE.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 9, 2010)

Something changed. I'm so mad.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 9, 2010)

My eyes, too much white @_@


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

where is the this button? WHERE IS THE THIS BUTTON?!!!!!


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I hope they give us skins to choose from.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Irreverent said:


> Why hasn't this been .sig'd?


 I don't think I have anymore room


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

This sucks, but at least it is temporary.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I really dislike the look, it's just too plain for me. Honestly, it does have good functions like quick reply, so that is a plus.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I really dislike the look, it's just too plain for me. Honestly, it does have good functions like quick reply, so that is a plus.


 God dammit, we already told you: the last version had quick reply too.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

I am not seeing the other threads like this that people are talking about.

But to answer teh question, no, I do not like this new look. Yes, I know it's temporary.

I have a feeling the old format isn't going to be reinstalled, but rather, they're going to put up a new format to match the redesign of the main FA site. All I want to see is the "This" button brought back. Plus a button you can press if you disagree with a post, or think it's stupid.

Edit:
Since I notice I can't see my previous posts listed in my profile anymore, I think there should be a system implemented with the new board look that shows what threads you have posted in, *AND if there have been any new posts in those threads you have posted in.* Seeing your previous posts is fine, but not knowing if you were the last person to post in that thread or if someone has posted after you without having to click on all your previous posts is annoying.


----------



## rnw (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

I discovered this site one week ago, and I prefer the old look.
Though, as Ranzun said, the new features are really good.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

why does this new forum make me so angry.. is this theme called anger.. beacuse thats what im feeling.. i want to kill and pillage... AHRRRRRRRRRRHRHARHARHARHARHAERH


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 9, 2010)

Returning to FAF was quite a surprise for me today. How interesting.

I definitely don't like it, but it's temporary, and there really wasn't a choice. I do kind of like certain features though, like how you can use quotes differently here. I'm not sure I fully understand this this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Returning to FAF was quite a surprise for me today. How interesting.
> 
> I definitely don't like it, but it's temporary, and there really wasn't a choice. I do kind of like certain features though, like how you can use quotes differently here. I'm not sure I fully understand this this.


 What's different about quotes now?


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 9, 2010)

The skin is alright.  Old one is better.  I'm glad the change is not permanent.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2010)

"Does anyone like the new forum look?"

*NO*


----------



## thunder_of_light (Jun 9, 2010)

I like changes, but this is... crap. It holds lot of bugs; layout out of balance, problem at viewing some images, etc.

Not only that, but can't seem to visit FA sites of others by usual means, the "paw" has been removed.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's sorta a shame that it wasn't untill page 4 that there was any mention that the old forums were hacked and trying to infect users with viruses.  Worse that it wasn't any of the admins themselves admitting to it, they spoke about the changes without admitting to it.
> 
> Ya know, I think I'm owed a thank you for at least DISCOVERING the forums were attempting to install shit onto users computers. |:


As net-cat said, we learned from our experiences in the past with staff speculating. The forums were taken offline while the issue was investigated and a solution was devised.
We opted to upgrade early to vB 4.0 to patch an exploit in the old forum code which was abused. An announcement was posted after the forums came back up, as I brought them up before I crashed for the night so they'd be available, had net-cat not posted an announcement I would have.



net-cat said:


> I already miss the "This" button. :|


 That's probably one of the first things I'm going to install..

Also: IT IS TEMPORARY. HAVE PATIENCE


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't mind the layout, it's the same as other forums I go on, but I do miss the look and mascot. I'm sure it will get sorted out soon.


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Edit:
> Since I notice I can't see my previous posts listed in my profile anymore, I think there should be a system implemented with the new board look that shows what threads you have posted in, *AND if there have been any new posts in those threads you have posted in.* Seeing your previous posts is fine, but not knowing if you were the last person to post in that thread or if someone has posted after you without having to click on all your previous posts is annoying.


 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all

:V


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 9, 2010)

No matter what the admins would have upgraded to, the majority would have still complained. Personally, I like the new setup, although it could use a little tuning, which I'm sure is in the works.

Grow some, guys.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 9, 2010)

EDIT: Hurr, never mind.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> No matter what the admins would have upgraded to, the majority would have still complained. Personally, I like the new setup, although it could use a little tuning, which I'm sure is in the works.
> 
> Grow some, guys.



Try reading the admins post before you tell everyone to "grow some".


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I've bodged together a rather messy custom stylesheet so the forum is just about bearable for me now 8)

Still can't get rid of that annoying space it leaves before the signature though.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Try reading the admins post before you tell everyone to "grow some".


 I apologize for nothing >=I


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

Muckwuddly said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all
> :V



 Subscribing to every thread I reply to? But that would require actual work and I'm allergic to work!!!!!

I would also say that when they redesign the board they should remove the bit that logs you off after # amount of time inactive. I'm sure someone will say I should just click the "remember me" box but I shouldn't have to in the first place.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 9, 2010)

Fixed it.
I miss Fender.


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Subscribing to every thread I reply to? But that would require actual work and I'm allergic to work!!!!!


It's automatic, wtf :V



CrazyLee said:


> I would also say that when they redesign the board they should remove the bit that logs you off after # amount of time inactive. I'm sure someone will say I should just click the "remember me" box but I shouldn't have to in the first place.


No. It's not that hard to check a box. Lazy bum. >:C


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 9, 2010)

Never thought I'd so look forward to seeing Fender at the top of every page again.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 9, 2010)

No.  Too big.

(in before that's what she said)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Irreverent said:


> Why hasn't this been .sig'd?


 
sig'd


----------



## Surgat (Jun 9, 2010)

As long as you use FireFox or Chrome, you can all change the appearance FAF to suit your own personal tastes.

FireFox comes with the ability to change the fonts and colors on pages you go to. Just go to "Tools," followed "Options," "Content," and "Colors" (and "Advanced" just above it for fonts). You should be able to take it from there; just remember to uncheck "Allow pages to choose their own colors" and "Allow pages to choose their own fonts."

In Chrome, just get the "PlainClothes" extension. 
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kleiknekfnnaaibjhlamidabhmckbddc

Examples:

FireFox: http://yfrog.com/mofafffthemej
Chrome: http://yfrog.com/mnfafthemej


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Surgat said:


> [words]


 Is there no way to make it do that for only this site? I don't want it changing for every site that I visit.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is there no way to make it do that for only this site? I don't want it changing for every site that I visit.


 
Not for Firefox, but with Chrome you can sort of do that. 

It loads pages with the color scheme you select the first time you visit, after installing it. You can click on the PlainClothes icon, and it'll show you the default style for whatever website you're on until you change it back though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Not for Firefox, but with Chrome you can sort of do that.


 Damn. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to live with this until they finish the skins. 

Thanks for trying to help anyways.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is there no way to make it do that for only this site? I don't want it changing for every site that I visit.


 
Yes, I've done it for myself, but I'm pretty sure everyone else would hate my version even more. I've just darkened the colours and cut out a lot of pointless space, made it easier to see whats a post, what's a quote, what's a signature, whats read/unread, etc.

/smug


it's kind of broken a few things though.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

Muckwuddly said:


> It's automatic, wtf :V


  Wrong. It wasn't automatic for me, and apparently there's actually a setting you have to CHANGE that's buried deep in a long list of settings on your control panel. It's only automatic if you set it to automatic.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yes, I've done it for myself, but I'm pretty sure everyone else would hate my version even more. I've just darkened the colours and cut out a lot of pointless space, made it easier to see whats a post, what's a quote, what's a signature, whats read/unread, etc.
> 
> /smug


I'd expect nothing less of you.


----------



## Pinfrey (Jun 9, 2010)

I like it. All clean and shit. Probably because I'm a new kid though.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 9, 2010)

I hate this layout so much I could shriek.

*...shrieks*  >___<


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd expect nothing less of you.


 
Well, if you'd like a more useful response from me.. 

Depending on your OS look in your user profile in the application data folders for *mozilla/firefox/<random>.default/chrome/userContent.css*

You can add stuff in there if you can look up/find some css you want to use

@-moz-document domain(forums.furaffinity.net){
  stuff in here ...
}


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I hate this layout so much I could shriek.
> 
> *...shrieks*  >___<


 Reporting for roleplaying :V


----------



## Apollo (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys, the forums were updated to vBulletinâ„¢ 4, the theme we were using before probably isn't compatible with vB4 yet.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

HenriW said:


> Guys, the forums were updated to vBulletinâ„¢ 4, the theme we were using before probably isn't compatible with vB4 yet.


We've been over this, but thanks for trying anyways.


----------



## Aerah.Eleganta (Jun 9, 2010)

It is a as good as the registration.


----------



## Saracide (Jun 9, 2010)

what's there to like about it?

and why are the FA link paws missing? that seems pretty basic, it IS an FA forum so shouldn't it be easy to click to someones FA from the forum?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it looks nasty, everything is spaced or stretched or squished in with or from everything else.  It's just too ugly.

I can't wait to see the new/old format return/premier.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

Haha, 6:58
PUT IT BACK.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how >50% of this thread is people not reading.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*



Joeyyy said:


> Probably connected to that stupid shit that was going on last night.


 
There was a malicious virus embedded in the coding somewhere from a Vbulletin3.8 WALLHAX, so they had to update to 4.0 and quarantine the coding. Therefore, we lost the visuals (CSS) so, may god have mercy on the visual of this board.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 9, 2010)

It'll take getting use to, but I'll live, I'm sure in the end I'll like it, though the color scheme seems way off from the mainsite, they feel like separate entities now.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 9, 2010)

For now, this forum looks like "Generic Forum #100" meaning it reminds me of one of those old, "dead" forums where there are only 6 people maximum in it.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 9, 2010)

thats a good way to put it, lol, I'd this you but I cant find that button.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 10, 2010)

I decide to quit and this happens. ARGH


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 10, 2010)

Solid meh. I don't come here often enough to care now. Work and such. The old look was nicer for sure though


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 10, 2010)

Good news, everyone!

"As for the new look, that is temporary. We were planning the migrate to vBulletin 4.0 eventually and are working on recreating our old templates. Since the exploit forced our hand on this upgrade, it's going to take some time to reimplement all the features and styles you're used to. The plan was to have them ready in July or August and we are still on track for that"

Full article
http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=11&a=36


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 10, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I like how >50% of this thread is people not reading.


 
QFT.

In their defense, this default theme has much softer text contrast than the previous custom themes, even Softlight.  It has to be that most of them can barely see that anything's there to be read.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jun 10, 2010)

oh my god i hate this layout the mods are so bad im leaving fa forever because of this

Oh wait. I have more than 4 IQ points.

Instead, I'll say a big _thank you_ to the mods for fixing this quickly. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> Good news, everyone!
> 
> "As for the new look, that is temporary. We were planning the migrate to vBulletin 4.0 eventually and are working on recreating our old templates. Since the exploit forced our hand on this upgrade, it's going to take some time to reimplement all the features and styles you're used to. The plan was to have them ready in July or August and we are still on track for that"
> 
> ...


Old news. We've already been over this a thousand times.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 10, 2010)

Change is scary.


----------



## SkieFire (Jun 10, 2010)

This cant be a default style. I've seen the VB4 default and while its hardly great, it dosent look like the CSS failed to load


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 10, 2010)

I go away for a week and you people broke EVERYTHING! :| At least it's only temporary. This design is horrid.


----------



## Fire (Jun 10, 2010)

well, I don't mind the new forum look.
I don't think it's as horrible as people say it is (looking at the poll..)
but...

*FOR GOD'S SAKE FUCK THIS SHIT, IT'S TOO DAMN WHITE, IT'S KILLING MY EYES!!
Seriously, guys, it's scorching my retinas. add some themes, shouldn't be that hard,
even if it's just temporary...*

FireFox + invertColors 1.2.5 to reduce the eye rape.
Or sunglasses.

btw i voted "yes" :|


----------



## BlueGaze (Jun 10, 2010)

With this being my first time noticing it, I don't really like it at all. 

I'm not good with sudden changes, so it's honestly a little confusing to me  =/


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jun 10, 2010)

the fact that posts have to be accepted by mods annoys me


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 10, 2010)

As far as I know, this is the transition point of an eventual upgrade.  We are all just going to have to wait.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay!!!
The pawprint and species are back! ^_^


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> the fact that posts have to be accepted by mods annoys me


 
what


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> the fact that posts have to be accepted by mods annoys me


 Are you on moderation or are you just slow?


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2010)

No.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 10, 2010)

So what's the plan for this forum? is it worth offering suggestions about how we'd like it to be changed, or is it already decided on?

The thing that's bugging me most at the moment is the time stamps. It's no longer in 24 hour format, so when I come back after not being here for 18 or so hours it's hard to know if I'm going to mini-necro a thread that hasn't been posted in for over 12 hours or not.

It's not really a big deal I suppose, but I tend to not bother posting something if the last post is more than a few hours ago.
Ok nevermind, that was something I'd broken and hadn't noticed opsface:

Oh also another thing that REALLY bugs me is I can't manually adjust the posts-per-page by adding a &pp=[number] to the URL any more. I used that a lot.


----------



## Trance (Jun 10, 2010)

No, i don't like it. It bothers me that i've already gotten used to it though... (even though this is my first reply, i've been visiting FA for awhile)


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: The New Forum changes, Yay or Nay?*

No, give back the "This" button.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 10, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> No, i don't like it. It bothers me that i've already gotten used to it though... (even though this is my first reply, i've been visiting FA for awhile)



It pays to read a thread before posting. If you had done so, you would of read that this layout is only temporary.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

i feel a little like a huge retarded infant trying to navigate a life-sized candyland


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 10, 2010)

I do like that the header is not a huge waste of space that literally fills almost half my screen like the old one did. Whoever's working on putting together the new theme, please take note of this.

Also, the buttons looks like Facebook. Has anyone else noticed this (I mean before I said it)?


----------



## Fire (Jun 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It pays to read a thread before posting. If you had done so, you would of read that this layout is only temporary.


 
Woah, do you hear yourself talking when you speak?*
DID YOU EVEN LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS THREAD?

It's frickin 10 pages. No way anybody in their right mind would read, or even skim through all that, even at the cost of writing something that somebody else has already mentioned. You guise must be really bored.

Off topic comments and infinite reposts ftw.

*figuratively speaking. we try to communicate through written text here, of course


----------



## CoonArt (Jun 11, 2010)

I want Fender back! This is just blÃ©gh! Way too bleak! Thank god it's only temp.!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't really care.


----------



## Eske (Jun 11, 2010)

What I really want to know is what the hell is wrong with you people saying the white is too blinding.
Has it seriously been that long since you last set foot outside?

Outside, yes.  The concept is frightening, I know.

Really, it's not that bright, unless you're some sort of basement-dwelling recluse who's never seen the sun.  :I  It's not even as bad as the google home page.


----------



## ADF (Jun 11, 2010)

How on Earth do I check subscribed threads?


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> the fact that posts have to be accepted by mods annoys me


 Only if you're on moderation


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

ADF said:


> How on Earth do I check subscribed threads?


 
Settings.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 11, 2010)

Fire said:


> Woah, do you hear yourself talking when you speak?*
> DID YOU EVEN LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS THREAD?
> 
> It's frickin 10 pages. No way anybody in their right mind would read, or even skim through all that.



It was on the first page.


----------



## ADF (Jun 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> Settings.


 
Thanks


----------



## Fire (Jun 11, 2010)

electropanda said:


> What I really want to know is what the hell is wrong with you people saying the white is too blinding.
> Has it seriously been that long since you last set foot outside?



no, it most likely depends on what monitor you use. white tends to be... more whiter, especially with big LCDs with huge contrast ratio and therefore allowing insanely bright backlight.

what was I thinking, of course staring into an 20"x12" block of pure white at maximum brightness for a while does sound like fun

MY SCREEN CAN OUT-SHINE THE VERY SUN.



Runefox said:


> It was on the first page.



well maybe. I only got as far as the second comment.
and that's all i needed to know about this thread anyway.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

electropanda said:


> What I really want to know is what the hell is wrong with you people saying the white is too blinding.
> Has it seriously been that long since you last set foot outside?
> 
> Outside, yes.  The concept is frightening, I know.
> ...


 
not as bad as softlight.  softlight was fucking terrible.

i still prefer the darker color since it was a bit easier on the eyes.  the old template was more organized, efficient, and easier to navigate, imo.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i feel a little like a huge retarded infant trying to navigate a life-sized candyland


 
Fucking sig'd.  XD

Terrible (temporary) format is still terrible.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 11, 2010)

Most people resent change. I like it. It gives us this idea called potential.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 11, 2010)

*snip*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

i've been banned and wat is this


----------



## Oasus (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:
			
		

> i've been banned and wat is this



Ohai Fuzzy, wb.

There was some sort of attack using an exploit in vBulletin 3.8 so the staff decided to upgrade everything.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't say I like it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 17, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> the fact that posts have to be accepted by mods annoys me


 
IDK what's going on, but I had to approve my own post earlier in this thread.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> IDK what's going on, but I had to approve my own post earlier in this thread.


 Really? My posts haven't been needing approval as far as I know


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Too White?  You think it's TOO WHITE?*

I spend quite a bit of time on Democratic Underground.  That is also a very bright interface, perhaps brighter than on here.  I am able to deal with it just fine.


----------



## Trance (May 22, 2017)

I'm gonna zombie post the shit out of this thread.  

Anyone else remember when this site changed its appearance?  Or am I just that fucking old?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2017)

Trance said:


> I'm gonna zombie post the shit out of this thread.
> 
> Anyone else remember when this site changed its appearance?  Or am I just that fucking old?


Yes and yes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 22, 2017)

Please don't necropost. 

I'm going to put this poor thread back in torpor, where it belongs now.


----------

